# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  والله حرام ..

## معاذ ملحم

.....................................

حد بيعرف مين بغني هـ / الأغنية ..؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

فنان اسموو "زين العمر "  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يسلمووو يا زمردة على المساعده ... بس على فكرة الاغنية كثير حلوه .

----------


## &روان&

*الاغنية روووووعة يسلمو
وانا ما بعرف مين بغنيها بس حلوة*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يحلي أيامك يا روان .. شكرا على المرور

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حلوووووووووووووووووووووووة

 :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ومرورك أحلى

----------


## بنت جميـرا

مشكووووووور

----------

